# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Is Winstrol good while trying to lose fat?

## lookintogetbig

I want to lose about 25 lbs in the next 10 weeks. I was wondering if there is ONE steroid to take that is safe to take by itself (not rich). Also that will allow me to make lean muscle gains while Im losing the fat (or atleast maintain). I want a lean and vascular look. 6 ft 3in, 260 lb, 20% bf.

----------


## Big Baller

DAMN BRO! You just asked my question to a f-ing TEE! Except Im only 5-11 220 lol.

Id like to add Deca to the question if possible.

Eagerly awating responces.

----------


## nowdenlid

diet andcardio will get you too your goals if you are comited to doing it.

wintrol will not burn fat it hardens mucale and is used mid-end of cycle for cutting and putting the final hard look to you body....

deca will not help eaither and deca alone is a bad idea..

----------


## ChuckLee

With a high bf like 20% winstrol won't give you what you're searching for.
Products such winstrol work better when you already have a reasonable bodyfat, so it's used to improve muscle hrdness and apparence. IMO you should only take a strict diet and lots of cardio at empty stomach, then you should start something to define your body, but not before you lose at least 5% of your bodyfat naturally first.
I don't agree adding deca , it's a bad choice. No reason to stick into AAS yet.

CL

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

What about using it at the end of a bulking cycle? Bodyfat will have gone up then? Thought it helps maintain gains by hardening them.

----------


## nowdenlid

> What about using it at the end of a bulking cycle? Bodyfat will have gone up then? Thought it helps maintain gains by hardening them.


on my bulking cycles i only gain a couple of % bodyfat max it all depends on diet ,i am going to be useing winny for the first time in my current cycle(lean bulk/cut)

weeks 1-12 125mgs sust eod 

weeks 8-13 50mgs winny ed ...

i am 10% bf now hope to be 7-8% by the end of cycle and 12-15 lbs up on lean mucale....

----------


## crawdaddy

> I want to lose about 25 lbs in the next 10 weeks.


10 WEEKS! Althought its probably not Imposible, it would be extremely difficult for a seasoned vet to do that. Ands you would need the right diet and cario workout(which for me took months to customize). And what was said above about winny is true,it doesn't shed fat and it won't shed 25lbs. off of 20%.
However if yopur like me and insist on trying something, look into anavar , probolin, and clen (not an AAS) Also not sure of your history but you could look into HGH for a longer cycle. Good Luck

----------


## soulstealer

I would strongly suggest if your going to run something even against the recommendation of the members here... get an ECA stack and T3 some test and winni and run it like this:

Test E 300mg EW Weeks 1-12
T3 25mcg Ed Week 1 50mcg ED Weeks 2-12 25mcg ED weeks 13-14 
Winni 50mg ED Weeks 1-5 and 10-13
PCT begins week 14...

Now dont get me wrong this wont "burn fat" but what it will do is allow you to eat very little(but it has to be the right things) and do tons of cardio to torch off the fat.... go check out the diet forum to get a cutting diet going...Also make sure you PCT is GTG before even beginning...

----------

